# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Dahab điểm hẹn lí tưởng cho du lịch biển

## hangnt

Cách Sharm el-Sheikh 80km về phía Bắc, Dahab là một thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng với khung cảnh vẫn còn hoang sơ, những dãy núi đồ sộ, nhưng trên hết là bãi biển đẹp trong xanh không nơi nào sánh được, và rất thích hợp cho những ai yêu thích du lịch lặn biển.


Một ngày mới ở Dahab thường bắt đầu vào luc 7 giờ sáng, khi mà du khách và thợ lặn leo lên những chiếc xe jeep cùng với tư trang của mình để đi đến những địa điểm thích hợp cho môn lặn.

Sau những màn hướng dẫn ngắn gọn, người hướng dẫn cùng với nhóm du khách của mình nhảy xuống biển và ở dưới đó không qua 50 phút, nhằm tránh việc thiếu hụt ôxy. Tất cả những du khách đến Dahab lặn biển là để được tận hưởng cái cảm giác phiêu lưu mạo hiểm của mình, hoặc là vì tình yêu với môn thể thao đang thịnh hành này.

Islam Ali Radwane, một người hướng dẫn lặn biển tại Dahab cho biết, du khách đến đây từ mọi nơi trên thế giới, vì đây là một trong những địa điểm tuyệt vời nhất để được chơi môn thể thao mạo hiểm nhưng rất tuyệt vời dưới nước này. "K hi lặn xuống dưới biển, các bạn có thể tìm thấy những hang động, những dãy san hô tuyệt đẹp mà chưa nơi nào trên thế giới có được. Ngoài ra, đây còn là một trong những vùng biển yên bình và an toàn nhất, vì không có cá mập."

Nhưng hiện nay, thiên đường này có vẻ như đang bị lãng quyên. Người dân Dahab đang phải chịu rất nhiều vấn đề mà về lâu dài sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển du lịch của thành phố. Vấn đề lớn hiện nay đang ảnh hưởng tới người dân và khách du lịch là việc thiếu các phương tiện vận tải trong thành phố mà hàng năm đón tới 400.000 du khách. Mỗi ngày chỉ có từ một đến hai chuyến xe bus đến Dahab, nhung phương tiện thì lại không tiện nghi, và không thích hợp nếu chở du khách.

Một vấn đề khác mà người dân ở Dahab cũng đang phải gánh chịu là rác thải. Moustapha Ismail, thành viên của Hiệp hội Lặn Biển Đỏ cho biết, các quán cà phê và các sòng bạc trên các bãi biển của Dahab hàng ngày xả rất nhiều rác ra biển. Khách du lịch thì không hiểu tại sao người Ai Cập lại đổ rác ra nhiều đến thế ra biển, làm phá hủy một phần lớn diện tích của các dải san hô. Dahab đang bị đe dọa mất đi sự hấp dẫn đối với du khách.

Ihab Tomounm, chủ tịch hiệp hội phát triển lặn biển của vùng Sud-Sinai cho biết hiệp hội của ông đang nỗ lực góp phần giải quyết vấn đề này bằng cách thu nhặt miễn phí rác thải trên bờ biển và đường phố ở Dahab. " Nhưng chỉ mình chúng tôi thôi là chưa đủ. Rất cần sự chung tay của mọi người," ông nói. "Nhà nước cần phải quan tâm hơn nữa đến Dahab như đã từng làm với Sharm el-Sheikh."

Le Blue Hall, Ras Abou-Galloum, Abou-Hilal là những địa chỉ tuyệt vời nhất để có thể chơi môn thể thao lặn biển. Song thành phố này còn có thể sẽ thu hút được hàng triệu khách du lịch mỗi năm, vì còn có những hình thức du lịch khác, như đi săn bắn.

----------


## showluo

Nhưng hiện nay, thiên đường này có vẻ như đang bị lãng quyên. Người dân Dahab đang phải chịu rất nhiều vấn đề mà về lâu dài sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển du lịch của thành phố.
Thành phố này đẹp như vậy mà  :Big Grin: , hi vọng nơi đây sẽ mãi mãi không bị lãng quên :X

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nếu muốn Dahab không bị lãng  quên thì chính quyền nơi đó cần phải nghĩ ra giải pháp cần thiết cho ngành du lịch
thành phố đẹp như này mà không được đầu tư thì thật là phí >"<

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Cái tên nghe còn lại lắm
Có lẽ cần phải lăng xê nhiều hơn nữa

----------


## Amp21

Nghe kể cũng thấy hấp dẫn rồi

----------


## lunas2

thât là hấp dẫn

----------


## h20love

đc lặn ở dưới biển cảm giác thật là thik

----------

